# Smokin baked beans



## dacdots (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey,does anyone ever try smoked baked beans?I've tried them a few times and they are great.Just put them along with some greadients in a pyrex bowl and shuck them in the smoker.The longer you leave them in the smokier they get.Anyone have any ideas about this give me a holler.Thanks,David


----------



## sickpuppy (Aug 20, 2005)

dacdots

I think everyone does baked beans in their smoker. Take a look at the picture crazyhorse attached to his post: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/viewtopic.php?t=65 have to scroll down to see his post. Or a post I did with a picture of baked beans: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/viewtopic.php?t=126 again you have to scroll down until you get to the post.

What we do is put the baked beans (your recipe) under the meat being smoked so the drippings drop in the baked beans and add favor. Also if you are doing spare ribs and do them Kansas City style, you take the shirt after about 2 hours of smoking and chop up and add to the beans. (If you donâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t eat all of it first).

Dan


----------



## dacdots (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks for the replie SICK,good idea about the shirt,might add some flavor with the beer I spilled on it.


----------

